# A special birthday for Momo!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

It can't be your birthday again, can it?! 
The days are long... but the years are short! Have a SPECTACULAR BIRTHDAY!! May this next year keep your pantry full, your house warm and your table crowded with family and friends!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo,
A very very nice birthday to you,
your bud,
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! May it find you in good spirits and fine health.

Rgds Rooks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, you beat me to it! July 7 is a big day for our Momoreg. Enjoy the year, and we wish you joy, peace and that all your cakes turn out superbly.








All the best, 
Mezz


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: happy birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

OMGAm I late to the party?!?  
How could I miss this? Mich to my all time and forever favorite CT'er a very, very happy birthday! I wish you all the best and more for a great year!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No, Chrose, her birthday is today: July 7! :bounce:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOMO!

And may this next year bring you continued success and happiness. :roll:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday young lady.

Welcome to the club


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Enjoy every moment!

:roll: :smiles: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You guys are too much. I almost forgot it was my 40th, so thanks for reminding me!!!

Chrose, thanks for the special gift, but I think I'll pass and take a dive into Mezz's cake!!

You've all touched my heart. Thank you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We love you, Momo- All the best! Any birthday plans?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nope. Just work. I'm thinking that next year will be a bigger birthday: 07/07/07.

I'm really into numbers.:roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Me too,
you're number *1*


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy B-Day Momo!!! I can't believe you turned down Chrose's gift!! Hope you had a great Birthday.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well..dont think we been formally introduced so let us get that chore outta the way rapidly. I am uncle bigwheel. Glad to meet you. Sounds like you a real popular person around these parts..and I always like to get to know popular folks. Hope you will have or possibly already had the greatest birthday ever with many more to come. Kindly feel free to holler at me at any time on any subject. Always consider it honor to chat with young 40 year old whuppersnappers Happy Birthday. 

bigwheel


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

One of the things I really like about hanging out here is that it makes me feel sooooo young!!!! :crazy:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Allow me to be the tardy one.  Happy Birthday!


----------

